# The future of playstation on February 20, 2013



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm surprised there was not thread about it so I'm making one






https://us.playstation.com/meeting2013/

So word in the cyber streets is that they going to unveil the playstation 4 or orbis. So for months and months of rumors about the specs, the name of the console, the dual shock with a screen in the controller we might finally get the answer on that day.

Who is excited? I'm even though I know I won't buy it day one.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm apathetic towards next gen. I'm only looking forward to the fanboy wars that erupt as a result of new console announcements.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't really care that much. It'll be interesting to see what they can do with the graphics, but I doubt the improvements will be anything like the leap from last gen to current. Either way, I won't be buying anything for at least a year after launch. With all the different redesigns, malfunctioning systems, crazy initial price tags and other BS from that happened during this gen, no way am I shelling out hundreds of dollars for a console upon release again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

creasy said:


> Don't really care that much. It'll be interesting to see what they can do with the graphics, but I doubt the improvements will be anything like the leap from last gen to current. Either way, I won't be buying anything for at least a year after launch. With all the different redesigns, malfunctioning systems, crazy initial price tags and other BS from that happened during this gen, no way am I shelling out hundreds of dollars for a console upon release again.


Exactly. You get a better investment the longer you wait. I didn't even buy my PS3 until the end of 2011 and I managed to get a deal on it. I'll only start getting interested in next gen when they start showing the games off.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh, PC is and always will be superior for gaming.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm apathetic towards next gen. I'm only looking forward to the fanboy wars that erupt as a result of new console announcements.


^lol


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Nah, I have never been a fan of the consoles.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Meh, PC is and always will be superior for gaming.


Buying a console and having every game just work without worrying about it will always be superior to PC gaming.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TristanS said:


> Buying a console and having every game just work without worrying about it will always be superior to PC gaming.


It really depends on whether you like simple games like COD or more complex games that can only function properly with a Keyboard and Mouse. Strategy games will always be the domain of PCs where as more arcadey games are the domain of consoles.

Consoles have practically killed innovation in the gaming industry during the last two gens since games have become so expensive to make publishers and developers aren't willing to risk anything but the same basic COD and COD clones.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Unless I can plug my brain into this thing to have virtual yet believable sex, I could care less. I already have a PS3 and don't use it because even though the graphics on most games are amazing they are boring as hell.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

StarryMessenger said:


> I agree. It's really annoying when you find that a game you purchased does not work with your PC. Console gaming is more convenient and playing on a TV is a big plus too.


You can hook your PC up to a TV whether or not it's looks as good on a large screen depends on the game.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure, I'm always interested in tech news. Even though I haven't touched my PS3 in over a year, and I probably won't be buying this at launch.

That is, unless they have some stellar launch titles. Which never happens.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I need to buy a new computer before I can be thinking about consoles, sadly. I've never owned a playstation (been on the nintendo and microsoft bandwagons) but it'd be worth checking out in a year or so if all seems good.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It really depends on whether you like simple games like COD or more complex games that can only function properly with a Keyboard and Mouse. Strategy games will always be the domain of PCs where as more arcadey games are the domain of consoles.
> 
> Consoles have practically killed innovation in the gaming industry during the last two gens since games have become so expensive to make publishers and developers aren't willing to risk anything but the same basic COD and COD clones.


Except not every single game made on a console is Call of Duty, so you're argument really makes no sense.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Except not every single game made on a console is Call of Duty, so you're argument really makes no sense.


This. COD is just fodder for frat boys and casual gamers. And no, I'm not using the term "Casual" as a pejorative.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> I need to buy a new computer before I can be thinking about consoles, sadly. I've never owned a playstation (been on the nintendo and microsoft bandwagons) but it'd be worth checking out in a year or so if all seems good.


I'd pick up a PSX or PS2 if I were you. You missed out on a lot of great games.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Except not every single game made on a console is Call of Duty, so you're argument really makes no sense.


What he says is true though, there is no innovation anymore just one look at the bestsellers chart last year confirms this.



> 1. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii U)
> 2. Madden NFL 13 (Xbox 360, PS3, Wii, Vita, Wii U)
> 3. Halo 4 (Xbox 360)
> 4. Assassin's Creed 3 (Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii U)
> ...


As you can see pretty much all these games are spin offs/sequels to previous games (Like the COD series as he suggests), this is the rut the industry has been in for the last 3-4 years thanks to the mass marketing power of consoles.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

The majority of entertainment is made up of sequels, prequels, spin offs etc. This doesn't just link to games. People like what's familiar and new IPs can be risky to pitch.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

New and interesting IPs can be hard to take off because the majority of people who play games aren't really _that_ interested in games. I'm talking about EVERYONE who owns a current gen console now. They'll have their Battlefield and COD but they won't know about Ni No Kuni or Beyond Good and Evil or Okami or whatever. Yes, some people want to see the medium explored in many different ways, blending all sorts of genres and offering unique experiences but it's not something you can pitch to a casual gamer who just wants to shoot someone in the head. Which is a LARGE number of people.

If the medium was objectively based on "new" experiences how many god damn copies would Killer 7 had sold? I don't think I can even verbalize what the **** that game was on about. Another example is Bioshock Infinite's sucky boxart, which Kevin Levine outright admitted was used to target fratboys who aren't informed about video games - he's right. Casual players aren't going to be impressed by the other awesome visuals that were drawn up. This point has only rung more true in my head when I overheard people complaining about the Assassin's Creed PSVita spin off because "You have to play as a girl". They're not game enthusiasts, they aren't interested in good atmosphere or a well written story or superlative gameplay. They're probably more interested in boring things like their careers or having sex with girls. However, they're still able to put aside a few hours in the week to play some game which is most likely the big cash cow because...you know, it sells - it HAS to be good!

Again, to bring up Kevin Levine:
_
"There are plenty of products that I buy that I don't spend a lot of time thinking about," he said. "My salad dressing. If there's a new salad dressing coming out, I would have no idea. I use salad dressing; I don't read Salad Dressing Weekly. I don't care who makes it, I don't know any of the personalities in the salad dressing business."

_Lots of people just buy games without thinking about it, and that ends up being a laaaaaaaaarge number of people. Just like how lot's of people go to the movies for a way to pass the time. Yet they won't talk about things like the cinematography or the pacing or the dialogue or the themes. They're not THAT into film, they just want to spend their evening. If a brilliantly refreshing game came out with a guaranteed to sell formula, that very same formula would just be milked to the last drop until deriving any penny from it was futile. That's ALWAYS the way it's been - platformers, side scrollers, music rhythm games, "realistic" shooters etc. Honestly, I think after the success of the Walking Dead game we'll be seeing a lot of hollow adventure games with no adventuring whatsoever and overwrought, forced dialogue.

Besides, if original games suddenly became massively popular people would complain about "Non Gamers" invading their space or whatever. It happened in the 90s with the popularity of the Playstation and more recently around the time the Wii came out. Not everything has to be INNOVAYSHUN! What's wrong with just having a perfectly good game?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Rixy said:


> New and interesting IPs can be hard to take off because the majority of people who play games aren't really _that_ interested in games. I'm talking about EVERYONE who owns a current gen console now. They'll have their Battlefield and COD but they won't know about Ni No Kuni or Beyond Good and Evil or Okami or whatever. Yes, some people want to see the medium explored in many different ways, blending all sorts of genres and offering unique experiences but it's not something you can pitch to a casual gamer who just wants to shoot someone in the head. Which is a LARGE number of people.
> 
> If the medium was objectively based on "new" experiences how many god damn copies would Killer 7 had sold? I don't think I can even verbalize what the **** that game was on about. Another example is Bioshock Infinite's sucky boxart, which Kevin Levine outright admitted was used to target fratboys who aren't informed about video games - he's right. Casual players aren't going to be impressed by the other awesome visuals that were drawn up. This point has only rung more true in my head when I overheard people complaining about the Assassin's Creed PSVita spin off because "You have to play as a girl". They're not game enthusiasts, they aren't interested in good atmosphere or a well written story or superlative gameplay. They're probably more interested in boring things like their careers or having sex with girls. However, they're still able to put aside a few hours in the week to play some game which is most likely the big cash cow because...you know, it sells - it HAS to be good!
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Besides, most people who claim they want innovation are also, ironically enough, people who are afraid of change. Whenever a good series starts changing things, people throw a fit, start petitioning and sending hate mail to the developers, even though sometimes the changes they make to these games tend to be for the better. I don't play much on the PC, but I'd imagine that some PC games tend to be more of the same as well.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Rixy said:


> It happened in the 90s with the popularity of the Playstation and more recently around the time the Wii came out. Not everything has to be INNOVAYSHUN! What's wrong with just having a perfectly good game?


 Whats wrong with people asking for more innovation exactly? as far as im aware its our right as consumers to be able to criticize, I never said any of these games weren't any good infact quite the opposite some of the games on that list are brilliant at what they do (ive never played a game with tighter controls or better gunplay than COD or BF3) but that doesn't change the fact that the gaming industry is stagnating at the moment and is full of the same copy and pasted sequels while developers milk them for everything their worth (dead space being a prime example of this console devs will not take the risk of changing anything and why should they when it makes money?), Ive had more fun playing certain mods over the last year then any new title over the last 3 (Mods like DayZ and mount and musket that changed the gameplay in ways which most console developers would never dream of in fear or alienating consumers funnily enough both these mods have been hugely successful so successful infact they are both being made into standalone games all for showing just a little *innovation *).



> Besides, if original games suddenly became massively popular people would complain about "Non Gamers" invading their space or whatever.


 Im sure there are the elitists out there that claim this, but whats it got to do with anything? As long as the game is good it shouldnt matter if its popular or not.



> New and interesting IPs can be hard to take off because the majority of people who play games aren't really _that_ interested in games. I'm talking about EVERYONE who owns a current gen console now. They'll have their Battlefield and COD but they won't know about Ni No Kuni or Beyond Good and Evil or Okami or whatever. Yes, some people want to see the medium explored in many different ways, blending all sorts of genres and offering unique experiences but it's not something you can pitch to a casual gamer who just wants to shoot someone in the head. Which is a LARGE number of people.
> If the medium was objectively based on "new" experiences how many god damn copies would Killer 7 had sold? I don't think I can even verbalize what the **** that game was on about. Another example is Bioshock Infinite's sucky boxart, which Kevin Levine outright admitted was used to target fratboys who aren't informed about video games - he's right. Casual players aren't going to be impressed by the other awesome visuals that were drawn up. This point has only rung more true in my head when I overheard people complaining about the Assassin's Creed PSVita spin off because "You have to play as a girl". They're not game enthusiasts, they aren't interested in good atmosphere or a well written story or superlative gameplay. They're probably more interested in boring things like their careers or having sex with girls. However, they're still able to put aside a few hours in the week to play some game which is most likely the big cash cow because...you know, it sells - it HAS to be good!


 I agree to a certain extent but this was never the argument posted in the thread though was it? everyone knows causal players don't care about any of this. there are markets out there for new innovative or niche games yet like i said earlier in my post most devs wont really care when they can flog a risk free copy and pasted sequel on a console instead this is what people are annoyed about...


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

"They'll be able to put a lot more characters on the screen and allow for hyperrealistic games. Sony's new console will feature graphics chips developed by Advanced Micro Devices Inc. and processors capable of rendering games at 240 frames per second Current-generation games typically render at 30 or 60 frames per second."

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...-4-to-keep-consoles-in-the-game/#.UQ9VFFrDTOa


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm apathetic towards next gen. I'm only looking forward to the fanboy wars that erupt as a result of new console announcements.


I'm hoping they finally integrate the headset into the system so we can have virtual reality with head tracking. One day you slip something like that on and it will be just like real life.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also Alot of sources saying ps4 going to have 8gb ram & a new controller with a touchpad like the ps portable.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Luke688 said:


> What he says is true though, there is no innovation anymore just one look at the bestsellers chart last year confirms this.
> 
> As you can see pretty much all these games are spin offs/sequels to previous games (Like the COD series as he suggests), this is the rut the industry has been in for the last 3-4 years thanks to the mass marketing power of consoles.


I don't own any single game on that list, though I'm playing assassin creed 3 because of my cousin.

I do like that PC has better graphic and better frame rate, but most of my favourite games are playstation exclusives, so there no need for me to invest in PC gaming.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, I wish Sony would just stop with the Dual Shock already. Don't get me wrong, I love my PS3, it's an incredibly well-made piece of technology. But the Dual Shock was never the premium in controllers, and these days it feels positively antiquated.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Also Alot of sources saying ps4 going to have 8gb ram & a new controller with a touchpad like the ps portable.


lol That doesn't look too bad, but not sure how comfortable it would be to use that kind of touch pad. I really want 20th to arrive because there are soo many rumors going around.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I'm definitely looking forward to to new consoles, though I agree with others on here that there's no way I'm getting it on release. I hope some new/innovative games come out also because for the most part it feels like the industry is running low on imagination.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The reports are now saying (and they are most likely still rumours until an official announcement) that the thing is going to cost around $400-450, which is a conversion from the price in Japan, so it might be a bit cheaper than that. It's still quite a bit, however. The initial PS3 launched at two prices: $499 and $599 for the 20 GB and 60 GB version respectively. Hardly anybody bought the first one, so if Sony decides to launch two models this time, the higher price isn't going to deter some people. 

If this price is true, however, it's just a confirmation to me that it's not going to be worth getting right away, not just because I'm cheap or extremely difficult to impress, but more because the launch games are probably going to be underwhelming and the developers can only learn and improve as time goes on. 

I'll be approaching next gen with a very skeptical eye, just like I did with this gen, but that doesn't mean I'm not interested in seeing how things play out. Depending on how many multiplatform games are available and the exclusives, I'll probably just do what I've done every gen till now: get the Nintendo system first and then get the Sony system.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

One hour to go now!
Should be good


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol I was going to make a new thread about it then I saw it was already created by me of all people.

41 mins

here is a link for anyone who doesn't know where to see it

http://www.gamespot.com/features/pl...nMeeting2013Live;WatchThePlaystationMee;GoNow


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> it better not be a another marketing campaign from sony :/


Sony knows at this point that if they don't show a new console it's gonna hurt them a lot. Everyone is expecting this


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't going to watch it originally, but I think I might. I'm legitimately interested to see what direction they will be going in with their next system (if this event is actually related to it). If this is a new system announcement, I think they are playing it smart by holding an event dedicated to it. That means that at E3 they'll be able to focus on more specific announcements related to their games and systems instead of having most of it be taken up by a system announcement.

I know I've been negative about next gen (I always am) but I really am hoping to be wowed by whatever they come up with. Right now, the rumours are claiming there will be two models priced around $429 and $529. It's not 599 U.S dollars bad, but it's still a bit steep. It's irrelevant to me because I won't be buying it at launch regardless of its price, but I am hoping they make it more accessible to consumers early on this time. I'd love to see the PS4 become the next PS2, but who knows if that's realistic.

Also, I'm positive that this is definitely going to be a PS4 reveal. It's been a few weeks since they teased this and everybody has hyped it up to be a PS4 reveal. If it wasn't going to be, Sony would have flat out said that it isn't going to be one. But since they've kept quiet, I think that confirms that it's going to be a console announcement. They aren't that stupid.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You can watch it here and chat with people.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Gametrailers also have a stream going.
They're doing preshow now and will apparently have interviews with some of the who go on stage at the playstation event afterwards - going on for the next ~4 hours.

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/psmeeting/live.html


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching the stream now. I'm excited even though I don't really care lol.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

creasy said:


> Watching the stream now. I'm excited even though I don't really care lol.


I know what you mean, though I do care about the playstation brand more than other gaming brand, I always watch every companies conferences


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering that PS1-PS3 game montage they showed, yep, this is a Playstation 4 reveal.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like the controller rumors were right. I wonder how developers will utilize the touchpad.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

8gb on a console?
Download while system is off?
Play a games while/before it's download?


PS4 > Any Super Computer on the market confirmed.....
RIP PC & Xbox.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup. The controller looks exactly like the pictures. It might change a bit before release though. I like the addition of the touch pad, but I hope it's utilized well. I really like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

twitch is lagging hard, over 100k viewers. im at 360 right now. hard to follow.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

fukk Killzone 4 looks amazing.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I really wish my internet would quit ****ing up for just a couple of hours. I hate being disconnected constantly.

I did see a bit of the Killzone demo. Gameplay looks good, even though it's not my thing. Graphically, I'm not sure if it really looks _that_ much better than what we already have, but it does look good. I'm assuming the graphics will get better later in the system's lifecycle. Regardless, I'm not a graphics person, so I don't care. I'm just happy they say they are making this more developer friendly.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

^ For real, The streams are messing up.
Im glad they finally added color to killzone rather then just red, white, and grey.
They added lot of detail too, I noticed the pink leaves was flying in the air and on the ground as the wind blew at one point.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, it does look quite a bit more colorful. The lighting looks pretty good too. I didn't see the whole thing since my internet ****ed up in the middle, but it does look good. Considering that it looks like that right now, it's just going to get better from there.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

David Cage: "There's been _way_ too much gameplay video games lately. Our industry needs to grow up, so I'm going to make pretentious copies of movies."


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Umm, why are they showing Agni's Philosophy again? We already saw this last year :/


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

the **** did that ***** just say


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Umm, why are they showing Agni's Philosophy again? We already saw this last year :/


lol yeah, that was pathetic. I was hoping for some FF versus footage, but we get a rehashed tech demo. SE has become total garbage.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Halo to ps4 under a new name.....Basically.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> David Cage: "There's been _way_ too much gameplay video games lately. Our industry needs to grow up, so I'm going to make pretentious copies of movies."


how dare he make poorly-written heavily-scripted adventure games intead of poorly-written heavily-scripted action games


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No difference between the two. I just cringe whenever game developers mention film when talking about games. Game developers need to get it through their heads. These are two different mediums and they are _not_ comparable. I've found more of an artistic quality, or however you want to put it, through games that have no plot than those that do have one. I'm not saying things like Heavy Rain are bad, but they aren't the standard developers should be aiming for when creating new experiences.

Anyways, pretty cool stuff so far. I like what I see. Definitely exceeded my expectations. I dropped out near the end so I have no idea if they talked about price.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, the games shown were disappointing. The only one I really got excited about was that "deep down" title from capcom. The graphics in killzone and infamous were impressive, but I never liked either of those series to begin with. That multiplayer concepts for that racing game were interesting. 

What was said about the console itself though is pretty cool. Instant saving and loading. Watching your friends play and even taking over the game for them. Being able to immediately play while downloading. Streaming PS1/PS2/PS3 games without having to download them. All of that sounds really cool. 

I also like how the system is supposedly much easier to develop for and that Sony collaborrated with a lot of developers to design it from the ground up. Anything that allows dev teams to create what they want, how they want it is a great thing for the industry and the players. 

If they set a price point below $500 and there's some good looking launch titles, I may pick it up on release. Otherwise I'll wait to see how everything pans out and for more games to come out.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No difference between the two. I just cringe whenever game developers mention film when talking about games. Game developers need to get it through their heads. These are two different mediums and they are _not_ comparable. I've found more of an artistic quality, or however you want to put it, through games that have no plot than those that do have one. I'm not saying things like Heavy Rain are bad, but they aren't the standard developers should be aiming for when creating new experiences.
> 
> Anyways, pretty cool stuff so far. I like what I see. Definitely exceeded my expectations. I dropped out near the end so I have no idea if they talked about price.


I feel the same way when game developers do this. Feels like they have an inferiority complex or something. Narrative in film is really different from narrative in video games. Just like narrative in books is different. And until game developers understand that stories in games will be kind of crappy.

I may have missed this but did they show the physical console? Saw a picture of the controller, but don't remember seeing the actual console.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and I'm really disappointed that MGS5 and Dark Souls 2 weren't shown. That would've been great if Kojima had surprised everyone at the end with some footage.

Also [email protected] Nobody cares about them anymore.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Watch dogs looks cool, but I'll probably just get that on PC.

The social features seem kind of annoying as someone with very few irl friends that play, hope you can turn the pesky cameras off. Otherwise looks pretty solid.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The games didn't capture my attention (and most of good ones likely to jump to xbox anyway), and without games the rest of it is little importance. Shooters, Final Who Caresisy, Activison's Blizzard, move tech, cloud stuff...

The social thing - that's the thing I remember most because that is going to suck terribly. Oh well, it's not like I'm going to be able to afford it anyway so no use worrying about features I'll never use.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

wow deep down looks amazing


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It was a pretty good presentation overall. No idea why anybody was expecting Versus XIII news here. If it's truly still a PS3 exclusive, then they aren't going to show it at a PS4 reveal. 

Nothing all that surprising came out of it in terms of games. Mostly just sequels or things we already knew about. That Capcom game looks pretty cool actually. Sort of like a mix between Demon's Souls and Monster Hunter. Yoshinori Ono seems like a fun guy to hang out with. With all the name dropping, I thought they were going to announce a new Resident Evil game, but it's still too early for a new one. Knack looks like a complete rip-off of a Pixar movie. Or Dreamworks movie. I don't know, they're the same thing to me.

I think Watch Dogs looks the best out of all the games they showed. I wasn't even totally sure if I wanted it, but now I'm actually considering getting it.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think they'll show more games at E3.
Rumors is they keep pushing GTA5 back so they can release it on ps4 & be the main system to run on.

Maybe those trailers they realsed was running on ps4 from the get go..I mean the graphics did look a little too good to be a huge open world game on current consoles. Wow that game must going to look and perform horribly on PS3 & 360 If that's the case..

ps4 is a first day buy for me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I gotta be honest, my favourite parts of the presentation weren't the games or the features. It was two people: Yoshinori Ono and Shinji Hashimoto. They're...adorable :b


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

arnie said:


>


Ha ha, that's delightfully acerbic!

The first year or so of the PS4's lifespan probably won't see many games I want to buy, what with the initial glut of games all trying to be the next shooter that sets the pace for other games to follow blindly for the rest of the generation (see Gears of War). But once some of the quirkier stuff comes out, I'll almost certainly pick up a PS4. Though I'm bored to tears of the Dual Shock, my PS3 has simply been such a well-made machine with such a great variety of Western and Eastern games, it would be hard to forsake the Sony brand.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just realized "deep down" was gameplay footage. (noticed the weapon change at the bottom left). Unbelievable how good these games look already before it's realsed, When they start tapping into the system 3-4 years after it's released and using it to it's full potential i guess games will look identical to movies and almost close to real life. Glad these "Hyper realistic graphics" clames are almost becoming reality. Just hope the gamplay be good.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> *Just realized "deep down" was gameplay footage. (noticed the weapon change at the bottom left).* Unbelievable how good these games look already before it's realsed, When they start tapping into the system 3-4 years after it's released and using it to it's full potential i guess games will look identical to movies and almost close to real life. Glad these "Hyper realistic graphics" clames are almost becoming reality. Just hope the gamplay be good.


Not necessarily. They could have added those icons just to pass it off as real time gameplay. It wouldn't be the first time a company has lied about this sort of thing. Especially coming from Capcom, it wouldn't be so surprising.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No idea why anybody was expecting Versus XIII news here. If it's truly still a PS3 exclusive, then they aren't going to show it at a PS4 reveal.


Versus has been a PS3 exclusive for what...eight years now? And we haven't seen or heard hardly anything about it in that stretch of time. The only possibilities I see are that SE scrapped the game and don't want to admit it, or they had to reboot the project after whatever debacle the dev team got themselves into and restarted development on the PS4. There are no other explanations for why they've released so little info about the game.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

arnie said:


> video


Lol.

I'm looking forward to how Deep Down will pan out.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

creasy said:


> Versus has been a PS3 exclusive for what...eight years now? And we haven't seen or heard hardly anything about it in that stretch of time. The only possibilities I see are that SE scrapped the game and don't want to admit it, or they had to reboot the project after whatever debacle the dev team got themselves into and restarted development on the PS4. There are no other explanations for why they've released so little info about the game.


Chances are they haven't spent exactly 8 years developing the game. Last I heard, they only started official development a couple of years ago or so. It's just how they are. They announce things too early and take forever to finish them. It took them over a year to actually show images of Final Fantasy X HD. They did show this footage back in 2011, and they already debunked cancellation rumours, so they are obviously still developing it.






I just can't see them making it on PS4 after spending this long saying it was a PS3 exclusive. They would most likely make a PS4 version alongside of it. In any case, I'm not really upset that they aren't talking about it. I've heard them say that we will hear more about the game soon and I have reason to believe them this time. Every other time they flat out said we aren't talking about it. They might make it PS4 exclusive, and in that case, there are probably going to be a lot of pissed off people, including me. They can't spend this long claiming it's a PS3 exclusive and then move it to a new console at the last minute. Also, they will likely sell more copies on the PS3 than the PS4.

As to why they haven't been talking about it, I'm assuming they just want to spend time actually making the game, or maybe because they are also releasing FFXIV: A Realm Reborn and Lightning Returns. With Versus XIII, a possible Type-0 localization and FFX HD, that's 5 Final Fantasy games all in the same year. It sucks because of their poor timing, but all these games are basically competing with each other.

No matter the case or the state of the game's development, I'm personally not worried at all. I say let them sort out their own internal issues while I'll just sit here and play other games in the meantime.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard some speculation that Deep Down is basically Dragon's Dogma 2. Consider this:

*D*eep *D*own
*D*ragon's *D*ogma

It may not be a sequel exactly, but it could potentially be a spiritual successor type of game, similar to how Dark Souls was a spiritual successor to Demon's Souls. Very similar games under a slightly different name.

Maybe my eyes aren't that great, but doesn't Deep Down look significantly better graphically compared to some of the other stuff they showed off? Although they claim it's running in real time, how true is that exactly? I have no idea, but it does look pretty cool.


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just saw the announcement of the ps4... The controllers looks a bit.. weird looking, but I don't blame them for changing it slightly. They've had the exact same model for the controller since the ps1 era. Though I wonder why didn't show the console off. Why would they show the controller but not the console?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sanandreas818 said:


> I just saw the announcement of the ps4... The controllers looks a bit.. weird looking, but I don't blame them for changing it slightly. They've had the exact same model for the controller since the ps1 era. Though I wonder why didn't show the console off. Why would they show the controller but not the console?


They said the console design wasn't finalized yet. Besides, they probably just wanted to emphasize everything else so they could tease everybody with the console design.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

By the way, PS4 will not be backwards compatible with _anything_. Better keep your systems :b


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> They said the console design wasn't finalized yet. Besides, they probably just wanted to emphasize everything else so they could tease everybody with the console design.[/QU
> Yeah probably I don't know why, But I think the Ps4 might be similar in design to the ps3. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

disappointing we can't transfer our PSN games on the PS4. I hope we don't have to make a whole new profile and we can at least view our old trophies. I worked hard for those platinums...:mum


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it was overall really interesting but them not revealing the actual console was a big disappointment.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Disarray said:


> disappointing we can't transfer our PSN games on the PS4. I hope we don't have to make a whole new profile and we can at least view our old trophies. I worked hard for those platinums...:mum


Yeah, I've spent at least $100 on psn titles. If my system breaks down (which will probably happen in a year or two cause they're shoddy pieces of ****) or Sony shuts down the ps3 network, all the games I paid for are gone. I've been kinda excited for the ps4 but after hearing this I don't feel like giving sony a cent. It's inexcusable imo. I don't understand how the system architecture can be so different that we can't at least port over our downloaded ps1/ps2 titles.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Xbox Event website has apparently just been registered. Looks like Microsoft is reacting to PS4. Curious to see what they have planned. All 3 companies should just hold their own events from now on instead of going to E3. E3 has gone way downhill in the last few years.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

heavyrain11 said:


> I think it was overall really interesting but them not revealing the actual console was a big disappointment.


I get the feeling it's going to look eerily similar to the PS3.


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

Games are becoming quick cash grabs now and it's going to blow up in their face.

Also, I hope the PS4 isn't going to cost a ridiculous amount of cash like the PS3.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

No backwards compatibility

A "Share" button on the controller










These two details alone have turned away a longtime Playstation owner. No looking back, I enjoy my 360.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It would be really cool if they could integrate some kind of virtual reality headset into the PS4 and upcoming xbox.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> No backwards compatibility
> 
> A "Share" button on the controller
> 
> ...


A feature that isn't even necessary if you own previous systems and a completely optional button turns you off the console? Did you even listen to everything else they presented?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

ComeAndSee said:


> Games are becoming quick cash grabs now and it's going to blow up in their face.
> 
> Also, I hope the PS4 isn't going to cost a ridiculous amount of cash like the PS3.


The rumours are saying between $429-$529, but I'm assuming they are still trying to decide the price. I can't see them exceeding $499, at the very least, $399.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> A feature that isn't even necessary if you own previous systems and a completely optional button turns you off the console? Did you even listen to everything else they presented?


And double Bingo was his name-o.










In all seriousness though, they had backwards compatibility on both PS2 and PS3 (some models anyways) and now they just stop? My PS2 hardly runs anymore and I'm very careful in the treatment of my consoles. My PS3 got YLOD after six years, so it was a trooper, but I don't really want to buy a new PS3 because the PS4 won't allow my last generation games.

And a button that comes with every controller is hardly what I call "optional." I've never experienced a controller where a button would NEVER be used because I'm not a social network user.

Remember when games were what sold consoles and not how much non-game material could be crammed into it?


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't care about the social features of consoles like that share button because i don't have friends to play with. Although i like that feature where you'll be able to spectate your friend while playing their game. And yeah i've never experience the joy of coop games like playing through the campaign together. Seeing bungie's destiny and driveclub makes me sad because it will be useless and boring if i play it alone.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

only seen some of the presentation .initial thoughts on what i've seen, the dual shock 4 has some great features and sounds like a nice improvement. killzone demo was good, I like how the universe has evolved,certainly looks less drab and more alive than in previous versions of the game.

will check out some more about it in time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Forbes: PS4 Is Truly Next-Gen And PC's Isn't. The fact is, no matter how you slice or dice it, you cant build a PC with the same specs or performance as the PS4."

"Sony: PS4 will have the strongest launch line-up we've ever had', there is "absolutely" more to be unveiled for the PS4"

Also Killzone Shadowfalls only using 1.5gb of the 8gb of ps4 ram...
Playstation 4 seeming better and better everyday.










http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...t-console-is-truly-next-gen-and-your-pc-isnt/

http://www.computerandvideogames.co...e-the-strongest-launch-line-up-weve-ever-had/


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also why do so many ppl even care about backwards comparability?
The ps3 games will be useless & feel dated as hell. wouldn't want to play it once ps4 games are out.

It'll be like going back to playing launch ps2 titles. AI, Graphics, Gameplay, & enviroment will feel so cheezy compared to upcoming games


----------

